

Ask HN: How did you discover Hacker News? - refrigerator

I can&#x27;t actually remember how I came across HN for the first time - would be interested to hear how other people have.
======
brudgers
I am pretty sure it was a story on Techmeme and an HN discussion was one of
the related links and at the time I was getting back in to following tech news
and learning how it had changed with ubiquitous broadband. I just treated HN
as a news aggregator for what felt like a long time but isn't relative to how
long I've been a member.

I didn't really get the weighting of stories over time and finding stories
sort of sticking around on page two and three days after rolling off the front
page was a bit confusing coming from the Technmeme front page. I think what
got me to sign up to make noise was the story about PG crashing the secret
what-do-we-do-about-YC dinner for VC's...though it might have been the
flatulence simulation iPhone app wars, since it was in days when HN rewarded
snark and there were few higher internet pleasures for me than snarking on
Apple to piss off its insufferable adorers. In the long run, HN allowed me to
find an audience for writing on less lowest-common-denominator topics and
pursue more interesting interests than upsetting apple carts.

------
sohkamyung
Probably due to mentions on other websites.

Before Hacker News, I was browsing Reddit for interesting news but it quickly
became unrealistic; the SNR was way too low and the comments not worth
reading.

Hacker News is currently my site of choice for quickly finding interesting
news that may not get coverage by other media. The comments generated are
usually of reasonable quality and worth reading, something I usually skip on
other sites.

------
caretcaret
I was being interviewed by an engineer at Palantir about 3 years ago, and they
asked me if I browsed HN. I don't remember exactly how it came up, but it was
a rhetorical question aimed at setting up some context.

~~~
akhilcacharya
Wait..you interviewed at Palantir after your freshman year?

------
losjdusoi
People on 4chan's technology board were joking about this place.

------
veddox
After discovering PG's essays, I spent a couple of weeks trawling through
them. Eventually came across "What I learned from Hacker News" and decided to
check it out...

------
a3n
I'm pretty sure I was trying to figure something out, and searches led me to
HN. I certainly don't follow anyone or anything.

Possibly intriguing backlinks from SO to HN.

------
partisan
Joel Spoelsky's Business of Software forum. I saw one or two mentions that
brought me here about 2 years before my first posting here.

------
Keverw
People I follow on Twitter into startups mentioned HN from time to time. Ever
since then I mainly read this site, but don't post that often.

------
aps-sids
I heard about it from a friend while in college.

------
DanBC
A bunch of links were posted to the Hackaday forums. I lurked for a few months
before getting an account.

------
tonybaroneee
I believe it was from a post made by a high profile developer I follow on
Twitter.

------
chris_j
pg posted, I think on Reddit, about his new project Startup News. It had the
same feel that Reddit had recently lost and great comments. I've been mostly
lurking ever since.

------
ofcapl_
at my first job other programmers were reading it and suggested me to do the
same.

------
bopf
My CTO send me a link to a good article on HN

------
byg80
It was mentioned on Snapzu, a similar community.

------
mnbvcxzlkjhg
long time listener first time caller. adios.

------
gilney
Coding horror blog

------
mnbvcxzlkjhg
hyperreal

